# Poudriere ignoring options options file



## Gerard (Nov 24, 2019)

I have been trying to build mail/postfix-current-sasl with both mysql amd lmdb suipport using poudriere. I configured the ports correctly using poudriere and then build them. For whatever reason, poudriere is ignoring the options file for postfix. I have attached both the poudriere build log and options file for postfix-current-sasl.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 25, 2019)

Gerard said:


> I have been trying to build mail/postfix-current-sasl with both mysql amd lmdb suipport using poudriere. I configured the ports correctly using poudriere and then build them. For whatever reason, poudriere is ignoring the options file for postfix. I have attached both the poudriere build log and options file for postfix-current-sasl.


I can relate with it. It surprises me that Postfix and Dovecot do not comply with the options set in Poudriere. We had had to "make config && make install clean" on the machine that we needed to use them.


----------

